# 12 Gallon Long Rimless "Escape" Updated 4/17



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks Awesome, those must be some happy shrimp :smile:

What are the dimentions of this tank? (LxWxH)


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

nice start, what substrate is that?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks Awesome, those must be some happy shrimp :smile:


Thanks! Two of them were so happy and couldn't contain themselves, so they jumped out of the tank and committed suicide!

The dimensions are (L x W x H): 35.4 x 8.3 x 9.4


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

accordztech said:


> nice start, what substrate is that?


ADA New Amazonia: http://www.adgshop.com/Aqua_Soil_Amazonia_p/104-021.htm


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

That is really nice bokeh.


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> Camera used is a Canon 5D Mark II with either a 17-40MM f/4L or 50MM f/1.4 at full resolution RAW. I'll take better pictures one day, when I get a legitimate macro lens.


I have the 100L macro, and you are getting comparable shots with your setup. I would just think of adding a Canon EF 25II Extension tube just to get a bit more magnification.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Bjielsl said:


> I have the 100L macro, and you are getting comparable shots with your setup. I would just think of adding a Canon EF 25II Extension tube just to get a bit more magnification.


I'm thinking about getting the 100MM f/2.8L but I'm not sure I'm a huge macro guy. Might just grab the regular 100MM for 1/3 of the price. The extension tube will cut out too much light for the 17-40MM, so I don't think I'll go that route. Thanks for the input though!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Just added 20 Tangerine Tigers and 15 Orange Eye Blue Tigers! Haven't gotten a picture of the OEBTs yet, though.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice shrimp and awesome tank!! Where did you get those nice SS/SSS from if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks! Got them from Liam.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> Just added 20 Tangerine Tigers and 15 Orange Eye Blue Tigers! Haven't gotten a picture of the OEBTs yet, though.


The Tangerine Tigers are cool little shrimp, aren't they?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice looking shrimps and tank Tuan. Pretty clean pics too.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Looking good!


Thanks, guys! Waiting to get some shrimps from you, Nick! :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

manualfocus said:


> Thanks, guys! Waiting to get some shrimps from you, Nick! :thumbsup:


Oh yeah, and what'll those shrimp be bro lol. :hihi:


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Some black tigers and K14s maybe? By the way, do you have a C. Hudoroi to spare? I got two about a month ago but they're RIP status now. =[


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

manualfocus said:


> Some black tigers and K14s maybe? By the way, do you have a C. Hudoroi to spare? I got two about a month ago but they're RIP status now. =[


Pm'd you Tuan.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks awesome. Makes me want to start a shrimp only tank now.


----------



## thebettashop (Sep 24, 2011)

LOVE THE HC! Looks awesome heavily carpeted!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Such crisp pics! Very nice indeed. Keep us posted!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

SlammedDC2 said:


> Looks awesome. Makes me want to start a shrimp only tank now.


 What's stopping you?! :icon_wink



thebettashop said:


> LOVE THE HC! Looks awesome heavily carpeted!


Thanks! It wasn't as painful as I expected after the initial setup. I'm surprised it's still so healthy considering I don't dose fertilizers or use CO2 anymore.



jkan0228 said:


> Such crisp pics! Very nice indeed. Keep us posted!


Thanks! Working on getting better equipment for better shots!


----------



## smracer31 (Sep 8, 2011)

any algae issues with that light? its seems like its way overrated for this tank, but ive seen a few members using the same setup with great success.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

smracer31 said:


> any algae issues with that light? its seems like its way overrated for this tank, but ive seen a few members using the same setup with great success.


Yes, that light is way more than what's necessary for this tank, but I was using it for another tank and subsequently replaced that one with something else, so this tank got the "hand-me-down." 

I didn't have many algae issues at the beginning but then neglected the water change for a few weeks and now I have some BBA. Trying to dose a little Excel to help it out but it'll take some time to clear. I just don't want to dose too much Excel and harm the shrimps. 

To be honest, I haven't heard great reviews in regards to the CoraLife lights. Seems like some people are running into premature failures on the units. So far so good on this one.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Are you not worried about crossing at all mate? I mean I know the TT's won't cross with the crystals but what about the oebt's? They could cross with the tt's or the crystals(although I know they probably won't with the crystals but maybe the TT's..) 

I wouldn't add any k14's as they've been selectively bred to breed 99% true.. And black tigers will definitely mess with oebt's for sure.. 

Just some thoughts 

I like the tank and you're current shrimp selection, keep it up!


----------



## Erick (Nov 1, 2011)

This little tank looks great!! May I ask where you got the HC. I know it's not that hard to find but my LFS's don't have any and would love to get some.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice looking tank man. That hc looks so clean and algae free


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> Are you not worried about crossing at all mate? I mean I know the TT's won't cross with the crystals but what about the oebt's? They could cross with the tt's or the crystals(although I know they probably won't with the crystals but maybe the TT's..)
> 
> I wouldn't add any k14's as they've been selectively bred to breed 99% true.. And black tigers will definitely mess with oebt's for sure..
> 
> ...


Not very worried because this tank is, in a way, a holding tank. I keep everyone in there until they stabilize and grow older, then move them around to different tanks (I have 8 other tanks). I see your point though, and I thank you for your insight.



Erick said:


> This little tank looks great!! May I ask where you got the HC. I know it's not that hard to find but my LFS's don't have any and would love to get some.


Thanks! I bought HC from various forums. Some I had better success than others. I bought a few batches which were emerged and didn't have much luck submerging them. From my experience, I'd stay away from any emerged HC unless you really know what you're doing with them. I'm actually selling them on a thread in the SnS. PM me if you're interested.



looking4roselines said:


> Nice looking tank man. That hc looks so clean and algae free


Thanks, Xue! The HC is clean but the rocks are a wreck. I really need to get ride of the BBA that's all over the place. 

*Anyone wanna take a stab at what this plant is? *


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Crypt sp.... bullosa


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Crypt sp.... bullosa


I wish it was a Bullosa! I think my ultimate goal in life is to have enough C. Bullosas to make a salad. LOL J/K.. What made you guess that?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> I wish it was a Bullosa! I think my ultimate goal in life is to have enough C. Bullosas to make a salad. LOL J/K.. What made you guess that?


Can I have some of that salad, please? :biggrin:


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Can I have some of that salad, please? :biggrin:


Only if Nick provides some of his shrimps to make an incredibly obnoxious Shrimp Bullosa Caesar salad.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a wild guess Tuan.  It's a crypt sp. though right?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Yup.. so kudos to you for getting that right. :thumbsup: 

It'd be pretty easy for Xue to guess if he's around since most of my Crypts are from him. That thing is tiny.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Is that a c Keei shooter? That is the only thing I can come up with. If it is, nice job propagating it. They grow pretty fast

That is a great shot by the way. I need to take better pictures


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, it's a Keei shooter from one of your mother plants. They're doing quite well for me. I actually just started an emergent setup. Any tips?

Just grabbed a photo of the world's fastest deuce (click image for full-size):








This was taken maybe half a second apart. I think my forte is shrimp poop pics.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thought I could put off scaping my empty 12gal a while longer... and then, bam, you have to go and show us all how great those tanks can look.

I really like the way that stone is aging under water.

Given any additional thought to a cover of some sort? Have toyed with getting a couple glass panels cut but can't decide if the idea is aesthetically pleasing. Your shrimp problem makes me think it may be worth it.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you go big on your emerge setup? 
Just don't over fertilize and clean all your plants thoroughly to get rid of any pests before planting them in your setup. Once you get it, it's pretty hard to get rid of


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Thought I could put off scaping my empty 12gal a while longer... and then, bam, you have to go and show us all how great those tanks can look.
> 
> I really like the way that stone is aging under water.
> 
> Given any additional thought to a cover of some sort? Have toyed with getting a couple glass panels cut but can't decide if the idea is aesthetically pleasing. Your shrimp problem makes me think it may be worth it.


So does that mean we'll get to see a journal from you soon?  I initially was put off by the small size of this tank, but it has grown to be one of my favorite tanks.

I've looked into two options:
1. http://www.petco.com/product/112185...-D36E-DF11-BAA3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

2. (Via eBay)









Option one is not very aesthetically pleasing so I may just pass on that. Option two seems like the route I might take. I have a few sheets of acrylic that I might cut down to size to use as a lid. Essentially the same as a glass lid but less fragile. Lowering the water level on this tank is an interim solution at this point. Since it's only ~9.5 inches tall, and I already have about 2 inches of substrate, lowering it too much is unfavorable. I guess what's more unfavorable is having expensive shrimps commit suicide. :thumbsdow



looking4roselines said:


> Did you go big on your emerge setup?
> Just don't over fertilize and clean all your plants thoroughly to get rid of any pests before planting them in your setup. Once you get it, it's pretty hard to get rid of


It's only a 20 gallon long tank at this point, but I might snatch up a 40 gallon breeder or another 55 gallon tank tonight. I bought a reptile humidifier to keep the humidity high inside the tank. Plants were cleaned thoroughly prior to being added to the tank. I have another small *C. Keei* shoot and a *C. Flamingo* that I'm using at the moment. I know you've stated that you didn't have much luck with the Keei emerged, so I'm not quite sure what to expect with this.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Tuan, don't use acrylic for a lid. It'll warp in like 2 days.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I've seen Steve and chad grow c Keei emerged withou any issues. You might wnat to consult with those two to see what they are doing. I honestly don't know what I did wrong. I am going to give it another try when I setup another rack. I cant even add one additional pot into any of my setups


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh and I think humidifiers are overkill for emersed setups. A simple heater would provide enough humidity to keep your humidity at 90% or higher


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Tuan, don't use acrylic for a lid. It'll warp in like 2 days.


Really? Would it still if I'm running LEDs? The unit does not get quite as hot as the T5HOs. Thanks for letting me know, though. Maybe glass is the answer afterall. Unless someone has a different/better suggestion..



looking4roselines said:


> I've seen Steve and chad grow c Keei emerged withou any issues. You might wnat to consult with those two to see what they are doing. I honestly don't know what I did wrong. I am going to give it another try when I setup another rack. I cant even add one additional pot into any of my setups


You should be able to add plenty of pots once you finish that monster of a project you have going! I can't even begin to imagine what you're gonna be stocking in a year. *Buce salad, anyone?*



looking4roselines said:


> Oh and I think humidifiers are overkill for emersed setups. A simple heater would provide enough humidity to keep your humidity at 90% or higher


Any heater suggestions? I don't think you're referring to an underwater aquarium heater, are you?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> Really? Would it still if I'm running LEDs? The unit does not get quite as hot as the T5HOs. Thanks for letting me know, though. Maybe glass is the answer afterall. Unless someone has a different/better suggestion..


I think it is a combination of the humidity and the light that causes the plastic to warp. I made a plexiglass lid for my frog tank and the corners lifted up in less than a week. I used 1/8 inch plexi, I don't know if the lid will fare better with say a 1/2 inch or 1 inch lid.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

dang it, i can't remember the name but i know there's a brand that sells acrylic (could be diff material) that apparently doesn't warp. i'm not 100% sure but i think it may be optix? i forget the name now..


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I was referring to a under water heater

You can get a piece of glass cut to fit from home depot. 

I bough a diamond tip glass cutter and usually just buy the glass and do my own cuts.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, yet another journal from me coming soon, it seems. Awaiting a new LED fixture, need to get a second needle valve for my solenoid and need to order a few plants and then I'll get it going.

I think Option 2 is the best way to go. You can even get stainless steel clip things that hold glass at the top from AFA and a couple other retailers (sometimes you have to email to ask about them). 

You could use Lexan in 2-3 shorter sections as a cover or even get some glass cut and sanded for you at a local glass shop for really cheap. I used to be worried about fragility but the I routinely drop and nudge things and have yet to break anything. Also easier to prevent scratching, there's more clarity and no risk of warping with glass. (I say go with what's cheapest and still looks good)

Can't wait to see how all of this turns out.




manualfocus said:


> So does that mean we'll get to see a journal from you soon?  I initially was put off by the small size of this tank, but it has grown to be one of my favorite tanks.
> 
> I've looked into two options:
> 1. http://www.petco.com/product/112185...-D36E-DF11-BAA3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA
> ...


----------



## micr0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sweet 12 long and awesome pictures! I love the mix of shrimp...reminds me of different herds grazing on an African prairie :icon_lol:. I've been debating whether to go with one or multiple types of shrimp (that wont mix) for my own tank.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

Are you worried about the CRS and OEBT's breeding?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

micr0 said:


> Sweet 12 long and awesome pictures! I love the mix of shrimp...reminds me of different herds grazing on an African prairie :icon_lol:. I've been debating whether to go with one or multiple types of shrimp (that wont mix) for my own tank.


You should diversify! I personally would get a little bored watching the same shrimps swim around all day. I have breeding goals but first and foremost I enjoy a variety of shrimps in this hobby.



nilocg said:


> Are you worried about the CRS and OEBT's breeding?


I am, but not just yet. The OEBT are still very young and are nowhere near breeding age. I'll most likely move them to a different tank in the near future.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

New pictures!
OEBT:








CBS with red hinomaru (*CBRS*?):








Another berried CRS!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Sneak peek!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

nice. what do you plan on doing here? all shrimp tanks?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Dude, that is going to be sick! Btw love the haphazardly-balanced MacBook


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> nice. what do you plan on doing here? all shrimp tanks?


Mostly shrimp and plants. There will be 5 40G breeders and 4 20G longs when it's all done with. There's plenty of room for future expansion, but at this point, this is enough. Still a lot of work left but I'm pretty excited.

One year ago, this would've been all flowerhorn and exotic goldfish (ranchu, oranda, lionhead, etc.).



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Dude, that is going to be sick! Btw love the haphazardly-balanced MacBook


Thanks! I couldn't find a more convenient location to place it! :thumbsup:


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

manualfocus said:


> One year ago, this would've been all flowerhorn and exotic goldfish (ranchu, oranda, lionhead, etc.).


Funny how this reminded me of how I first started the aquarium hobby raising flowerhorns about ~10 years ago. Got bored with those aggresive cichlids and started keeping asian arowanas, rare plecos (bred many of these in the past, including L046, L260, L400, hypancistrus inspectors, bristlenoses, etc), discus, then planted tanks. Almost went saltwater a few months ago when I saw a full 200g acrylic setup for a killer deal at craigslist but someone snatched before me.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Funny how this reminded me of how I first started the aquarium hobby raising flowerhorns about ~10 years ago. Got bored with those aggresive cichlids and started keeping asian arowanas, rare plecos (bred many of these in the past, including L046, L260, L400, hypancistrus inspectors, bristlenoses, etc), discus, then planted tanks. Almost went saltwater a few months ago when I saw a full 200g acrylic setup for a killer deal at craigslist but someone snatched before me.


I started with piranhas before one bit a nice chunk of my finger off (fully recovered; nice scar). Then I was into exotic goldfish for probably a good 10 years and flowerhorns for a few, and now I'm here. I used to want a chili red arowana, but of course, they're illegal in the states. Almost bought one anyway on a trip to Toronto. Good thing I didn't have the $3,000 on me at the time.

I can't even imagine going SW. That's an entirely new beast in itself, with a mountain of challenges. FW is expensive enough for me!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks awesome....cant wait to see the results....you should keep one Aro on hand to eat your culls...

Your TTs have colored up nicely...BTW...


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

manualfocus said:


> Really? Would it still if I'm running LEDs? The unit does not get quite as hot as the T5HOs. Thanks for letting me know, though. Maybe glass is the answer afterall. Unless someone has a different/better suggestion..


To my knowledge, acrylic warps because of the moisture so it will warp reguardless.

Tank is very awesome sir.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

This one is really nice, I would like to get some of these unique crs down the road.


----------



## dragonsong93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is probably one of my favorite shrimp tanks on the site! Absolutely amazing and that project looks interesting


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Found a dead, berried TT tonight :angryfire: 









I might try artificial hatching on these eggs. Currently reading this: http://www.planetinverts.com/Artifically%20Hatching%20Eggs.html


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Looks awesome....cant wait to see the results....you should keep one Aro on hand to eat your culls...
> 
> Your TTs have colored up nicely...BTW...


Haha that would mean my fish eats better than me!



talontsiawd said:


> To my knowledge, acrylic warps because of the moisture so it will warp reguardless.
> 
> Tank is very awesome sir.


Thanks for the information. I've decided to do glass. Found a good deal locally but I'm still figuring out the details of what I want to do.



!shadow! said:


> This one is really nice, I would like to get some of these unique crs down the road.


I'll see what I can do with that. Doubtful I'll get that pattern, however.



dragonsong93 said:


> This is probably one of my favorite shrimp tanks on the site! Absolutely amazing and that project looks interesting


Thanks!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Tuan I'm sorry if you've posted this before. But what camera/lens are you using to take such great shots?!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hey Tuan I'm sorry if you've posted this before. But what camera/lens are you using to take such great shots?!


Camera used is a Canon 5D Mark II with either a 17-40MM f/4L, 50MM f/1.4, or 85MM f/1.2L lens. I believe most of those shots are from the 17-40.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

How bad does this tank flex?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

PinoyBoy said:


> How bad does this tank flex?


As far as I can tell, there's no flex whatsoever.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*2/8/2012 Update*
Randomly lost 6 shrimps last night. Unsure of what's going on but I tested the water parameters and everything was more or less within the acceptable range. A little puzzled.

*Bonus update*:


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow those are some nice breeder tanks, Sorry about your shrimp


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Great shots. 

I really like how you update the first post in addition to the current post. 

Fish room is looking good!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW beautiful shrimp tank you have there! great combo of many types of shrimp! you should post another FTS since it looks like the HC filled back in nicely! Love the up close shots, they're so clear and great looking!


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

What material is the black counter on your 40b stands? I am thinking of remaking a stand for my rimless and try something other than plywood.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had a severe crash in the population for unknown reasons lately, and it's been a little disappointing. In the past week, I've lost about 12 shrimps. Been doing insane water changes to try to flush out whatever it is that's killing everyone. If things don't turn around soon, I may have to remove all the shrimps and detox this tank.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

sketch804 said:


> WOW beautiful shrimp tank you have there! great combo of many types of shrimp! you should post another FTS since it looks like the HC filled back in nicely! Love the up close shots, they're so clear and great looking!


I'll take a FTS once everything settles down!



Pen3 said:


> What material is the black counter on your 40b stands? I am thinking of remaking a stand for my rimless and try something other than plywood.


It's actually just a higher quality piece of plywood (4x8) from Home Depot. I spray painted it black and then painted a clear coat on top to protect it from moisture. The total cost was about $90 for the entire two stands you see there.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

**2/12/12 - Tank is currently in detox mode.**
I came home to find more dead shrimps for no known reason. Due to the recent crash in the tank, I am going to remove most, if not all, shrimps and detox this tank. In the past two weeks, I've lost more than 70% of the shrimps in this tank and really don't care to lose any more. I've relocated all the survivors to the breeder tanks. I'm hoping to get some K-14s and black tigers in this thing once everything settles down.

In the meantime, I'm doing monster water changes daily with pure RO and will dose the hell out of this thing. I might up-root all the HC and replant them. This is gonna mucho sucko. :thumbsdow


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Dangit! That is no good.

Any idea what the root of the problem is?



manualfocus said:


> **2/12/12 - Tank is currently in detox mode.**
> I came home to find more dead shrimps for no known reason. Due to the recent crash in the tank, I am going to remove most, if not all, shrimps and detox this tank. In the past two weeks, I've lost more than 70% of the shrimps in this tank and really don't care to lose any more. I've relocated all the survivors to the breeder tanks. I'm hoping to get some K-14s and black tigers in this thing once everything settles down.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm doing monster water changes daily with pure RO and will does the hell out of this thing. I've added a C. Bullosa and a few C. Keei to keep it semi-interesting while I try to knock out this madness. I might up-root all the HC and replant them. This is gonna mucho sucko. :thumbsdow


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Dangit! That is no good.
> 
> Any idea what the root of the problem is?


I wish I knew. Maybe some crazy bacteria infection? I haven't added anything in there recently, and there's really been no changes to the environment. It's just puzzling how it appears to really affect the berried shrimps more than others. ALL my berried shrimps have died, but the other females are still alive.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your losses Tuan.

I'd have to bet it's because your tank is High Tech. Inconsistencies in your water parameters most likely killed your shrimp. Not sure if anyone asked but do you dose your tank?

Also I've read that Seiryu Stones aren't good for shrimp tanks. I've got no experience with them, however. 

I haven't seen a high tech Caridina sp tank yet, that is able to produce tons of babies for the breeder. They've all been simple tanks with low tech approach.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Sorry to hear about your losses Tuan.
> 
> I'd have to bet it's because your tank is High Tech. Inconsistencies in your water parameters most likely killed your shrimp. Not sure if anyone asked but do you dose your tank?
> 
> ...


+1 on all counts

Im really sorry to hear about your losses as well  I know it really sucks, I had the same thing happen to me a few months back and lost most of my crs, all but 1 tt, and all my BKK/WR.. Turned out the substrate was a bad batch and raised my gh to 9+ and my ph to 8+ before i realized what was happening. Also didn't help that I didn't do the two major WC's after dosing panacur. A full tank reset, siphoning out the substrate and replacing it, fixed my issues. 

The berries are much more sensitive to parameter shifts in general. I also haven't seen a high-tech tank make it in terms of truly successful breeding.. 

Has the co2 output changed? Even at a point that fish are still fine it can cause the shrimp to die, Even with an airstone running 24/7 at the same time. Ferts are the same way. 10+PPM phosphorous has been known to take out crs populations. And over 20ppm nitrate can as well. Also copper from csm+b for instance is super easy to get a dose thats known to kill invertebrates.

How was your TDS? Seiryu stones can definitely increase gh/ph/kh/tds.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Sorry to hear about your losses Tuan.
> 
> I'd have to bet it's because your tank is High Tech. Inconsistencies in your water parameters most likely killed your shrimp. Not sure if anyone asked but do you dose your tank?
> 
> ...


This tank used to be high-tech when I first set it up but I've since cut out the EI dose regime and have completely cut off CO2 injection. I've also read the the stones aren't good for shrimps but I've had them from the get-go and didn't seem to have any ill affects on the shrimps. Thanks for providing your feedback--I appreciate it.




HolyAngel said:


> +1 on all counts
> 
> Im really sorry to hear about your losses as well  I know it really sucks, I had the same thing happen to me a few months back and lost most of my crs, all but 1 tt, and all my BKK/WR.. Turned out the substrate was a bad batch and raised my gh to 9+ and my ph to 8+ before i realized what was happening. Also didn't help that I didn't do the two major WC's after dosing panacur. A full tank reset, siphoning out the substrate and replacing it, fixed my issues.
> 
> ...


My TDS was usually between 150-200, and I have not dosed the tank in a very long time. All I do to that tank is weekly RO water changes and add Fluval Shrimp Mineral Supplement. It's just a high light tank essentially. 

I tested my water parameters and everything was more or less within the normal range. Well, whatever it is, I hope it'll go away soon or else I'll just clean/replace everything in that tank and start from scratch. Maybe I'll do a high tech scape with just Crypts and Erios, now that I have the breeder tanks set up. :icon_cool

*As always, thanks for the input everyone!* I'll continue to update this thread as I make progress.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

hmm thats really strange indeed then, water params seem perfect. I wonder whats been taking them out :/

Could try using gravidas for the berries.. BorneoWild Shield or old sea mud are good for neutralizing anything harmful that isn't bacterial. tonic pro and/or IAL or some other kind of antibiotic food could help otherwise if it is bacterial. kinda grabbing at straws though, the supplements may not help but they could..


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> hmm thats really strange indeed then, water params seem perfect. I wonder whats been taking them out :/
> 
> Could try using gravidas for the berries.. BorneoWild Shield or old sea mud are good for neutralizing anything harmful that isn't bacterial. tonic pro and/or IAL or some other kind of antibiotic food could help otherwise if it is bacterial. kinda grabbing at straws though, the supplements may not help but they could..


I'll have to look into those. What do you currently use in your tanks? I've never looked too much into any supplements and have only ever used the Fluval Shrimp Mineral one. 

Hopefully my RO/DI system comes in today and I get it running with no issues. It'll save me from making frequent trips to Wal-Mart for refills! These monster water changes are supremely inconvenient at the moment.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi tuan, terribly sorry for your shrimp losses. 
When you plant your new crypt, make sure the water conditions are stable. Use another tank that is stable if you need to.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Hi tuan, terribly sorry for your shrimp losses.
> When you plant your new crypt, make sure the water conditions are stable. Use another tank that is stable if you need to.


Good call, Xue. :thumbsup: Thanks for pointing that out. I'll skip introducing new plants to this death trap. I should rename this tank to Concentration Camp instead of Refugee Camp.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

manualfocus said:


> I'll have to look into those. What do you currently use in your tanks? I've never looked too much into any supplements and have only ever used the Fluval Shrimp Mineral one.
> 
> Hopefully my RO/DI system comes in today and I get it running with no issues. It'll save me from making frequent trips to Wal-Mart for refills! These monster water changes are supremely inconvenient at the moment.


I use most of mosura's line and some of borneowild's for my shrimp. Namely, Rich Water, Old Sea Mud, BT-9, and Mineral Plus for water changes, oh can't forget ada's bacter100. Tonic pro, Gravidas, and BW Shield for health. BW white and crimson for color/solidity.. feed only mosura specialty shrimp food, with occasionally some kens spirulina/earthworm flakes as well as shrimplab shrimpball cuisine. Also use EbiKen EI or shirakura chi ebi for the shrimplets.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*2/13/12 - RO/DI*
New toy arrived this afternoon:
Not sure what to do with all this mess yet but I hope it's not too painful. 300 GPD FTW..









*Bonus*:
New crypts from Xue and Nick.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

300 GPD? Holy! 

And those crypts are awesome. Remind me of a plant farm I visited in South Korea a few months ago. Millions of crypts I was just itching to stuff in my suitcase.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> 300 GPD? Holy!
> 
> And those crypts are awesome. Remind me of a plant farm I visited in South Korea a few months ago. Millions of crypts I was just itching to stuff in my suitcase.


Wow, I don't think I could resist not stuffing my suitcase if I saw that many crypts!

*2/15/12 Update
*I was able to install the RO/DI unit without much trouble (was quite easy actually). I was able to make 5 gallons of RO/DI water in about 30 minutes with *less than a 1:1 waste ratio*! :icon_eek: As you can see from the below image, the left jug is the RO water and the right jug is the waste water. Something MUST be wrong with this. I was under the assumption that the waste ratio is usually 2:1.

Anyone wanna chime in with your experience with these systems?
*









*


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*2/16/12 - Rescape*
I decided that it was a good time to do a minor rescape of the tank since most of the shrimps have been relocated. The HC was getting out of hand so I uprooted a large amount and replanted them elsewhere. The right side of the tank will be uprooted tonight and replanted. There's a chance I may get lazy and just mow it down instead.

Also decided to add more plants as the HC was starting to bore me.

*Before*









*After*









*Crypt. Keei "Jambusan"*
Sorry, Xue.. I just had to do it. :icon_wink









*New plants*








Added Erio. Japan, Erio. Aussie II, Erio. Kimberly, Erio. Cinereum, and Erio. "Mini" and an adult Crypt. Keei "Jambusan" to the middle of the tank.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

nice looks great with the rescape and the new erio's added! Good luck with all the shrimp, thats heartbreaking to lose those beauties! And those crypts you got look so nice! Xue always has top notch stuff!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

hahah....Bonsai Crypt Orb Club baby!...looking good...you should just keep this as a true planted tank because it's pretty much grown in AND it kills shrimps...build a new tank for all those sweet shrimps you just scored!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

sketch804 said:


> nice looks great with the rescape and the new erio's added! Good luck with all the shrimp, thats heartbreaking to lose those beauties! And those crypts you got look so nice! Xue always has top notch stuff!


Thanks!



shrimpnmoss said:


> hahah....Bonsai Crypt Orb Club baby!...looking good...you should just keep this as a true planted tank because it's pretty much grown in AND it kills shrimps...build a new tank for all those sweet shrimps you just scored!


Yeah I actually got that idea from you, Howard! I'd keep it all plants but it sits in my room, on my desk. I like seeing little shrimps running around too much. I'll get over this plague sooner or later! Maybe one day I'll find a buyer for one of my kidneys and then I'll have enough cash to get some of those Shadow Pandas. :biggrin:


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Tuan, roots are eventually going to spill out of that orb. Lol. How long do you plan on keeping it there.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Tuan, roots are eventually going to spill out of that orb. Lol. How long do you plan on keeping it there.


It'll be awhile before that happens as the plant is still very very young. I put it in there to prevent it from disappearing like one of my C. Flamingos (likely got sucked out via WC). It'll be taken out once it matures a little, I promise.

I don't know if you recall, but back before I seriously got into Crypts and was looking into buying a small one from you, you simply refused to sell it to me when I told you I'd put it in a glass orb. Hence the apology. :smile:


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, I remember. lol
You need to rehome it into a bigger condo later.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*2/27/12 - RAOK Glass Feeding Dish*








Won an ROAK by h4n for this sweet glass feeding dish. Thanks again, Han!

No new updates to this tank. Still in detox mode..


----------



## daphilster08 (Oct 21, 2009)

Beautiful tank with beautiful plants with absolutely stunning shrimps :hihi:


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

daphilster08 said:


> Beautiful tank with beautiful plants with absolutely stunning shrimps :hihi:


Thanks! It's unfortunate most of the shrimps were wiped out by the shrimpocalypse. :icon_frow

Update time..
*2/29/12 - Erios*
Eriocaulon Japan









Eriocaulon "Mini"









*Bonus*
The C. Bullosa acquired on 2/13/12 has sprouted a new leaf! It's the leaf on the right, in focus. Only Crypt collectors will understand the excitement of this as C. Bullosas are notoriously slow growers. ROI = 25%! :hihi:


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*2/29/12 - Leap Day, Red Rili Shrimps*
Eh, why not..? More pics!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I last recall there were two developing shooters. Hopefully they will turn into plantlets for you in no time

The new leaf looks nice and healthy by the way


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> I last recall there were two developing shooters. Hopefully they will turn into plantlets for you in no time
> 
> The new leaf looks nice and healthy by the way


I'm fighting some algae on it right now but I think the shooters will come out well. What's really helping it is the extensive roots on the rhizome. Any updates with the C. Uenoi, Xue?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome close up shot. You can see the little eggs in the saddle. Hopefully you'll have Rilis coming out your ears soon...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Woah, I think you just caused me to like the Rili coloration for the first time.

Here's hoping you don't make me like CRS/CBS, too, because I was set on only having PFR and Black Tigers in my latest tank.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Tuan.
I have plenty of c uenoi developing. One plant already have 3 leaevs. I just need to grow it out a bit. Both uenoi and hudoroi should be ready at the same time. I'll let you know as soon as they become available.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Awesome close up shot. You can see the little eggs in the saddle. Hopefully you'll have Rilis coming out your ears soon...


 Thanks, Howard. I hope so too! It would be a step in the right direction.



somewhatshocked said:


> Woah, I think you just caused me to like the Rili coloration for the first time.
> 
> Here's hoping you don't make me like CRS/CBS, too, because I was set on only having PFR and Black Tigers in my latest tank.


I was on the same boat as you awhile ago Jake; I didn't really care for Rili shrimps but then my friend had a good quality batch and I grabbed a few just to try out since my shrimp population had crashed. It's been a nice change. I like it that they're quite hardy.

You should totally jump on the CRS/CBS train! One can never have too many shrimps!











looking4roselines said:


> Hey Tuan.
> I have plenty of c uenoi developing. One plant already have 3 leaevs. I just need to grow it out a bit. Both uenoi and hudoroi should be ready at the same time. I'll let you know as soon as they become available.


Awesome. Looking forward to it! Hopefully I'll have the budget for them once they're available. These student loan payments are supremely inconvenient. :thumbsdow


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Based on your thread, it looks like he already did  lol



somewhatshocked said:


> Woah, I think you just caused me to like the Rili coloration for the first time.
> 
> Here's hoping you don't make me like CRS/CBS, too, because I was set on only having PFR and Black Tigers in my latest tank.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*3/5/12 - Bucephalandra*
Finally jumped on the Buce train. I didn't understand why these little suckers were so expensive and popular so I had to get a few to see what the fuss was about. I have to admit, I'm genuinely surprised how pretty they look in person. Here's to hoping they don't completely destroy my wallet..

*Buce. "Sekadau 2"*









*A closer view*









*Crypt. Bullosa "Bario"*
Added a new C. Bullosa from Bario to the collection. The new leaf on this has a really nice red tint to it.









*Rotala Macrandra*









*Berried Red Rili*


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*3/6/12 - More Buce*
And the rest of them..

*Buce. "Silver Powder"*


















*Semi-FTS*









*Berried Red Rili*


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Collectoritis is strong in you young padawan. 

Nice looking Sekadau 2!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Collectoritis is strong in you young padawan.
> 
> Nice looking Sekadau 2!


I've got collectoritis like you wouldn't believe. I should seek treatment soon.

Yeah, that person who sold that Sekadau 2 to me sure knows what he's doing..


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nah... just start another tank to house all of your extras! :icon_eek:



manualfocus said:


> I've got collectoritis like you wouldn't believe. I should seek treatment soon.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Your water is so clear . . . thought some of these were emersed shots for a second til I saw your CRS haha. Nice tank and collection of plants.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

<3 <3 <3

Subscribed!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Nah... just start another tank to house all of your extras! :icon_eek:


I already have four tanks that I maintain regularly, and another five that are in the works. This is getting out of hand! 



synaethetic said:


> Your water is so clear . . . thought some of these were emersed shots for a second til I saw your CRS haha. Nice tank and collection of plants.


Thanks! I'm trying to start an emergent setup at the moment but I have a feeling it's going to fail miserably. 



ADA said:


> <3 <3 <3
> 
> Subscribed!


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Good luck on the emersed setup
How big will it be?

My advice for you is go for at least 40 gallon
Once you start, it's hard to go back


Xue


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I can neither confirm nor deny that I am guilty of the same.



manualfocus said:


> I already have four tanks that I maintain regularly, and another five that are in the works. This is getting out of hand!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Good luck on the emersed setup
> How big will it be?
> 
> My advice for you is go for at least 40 gallon
> ...


I've got a 20 gallon long right now for it. So do I need to fertilize the water ever? I currently just have some clay pots with ADA Amazonia mixed with earth worm casting as substrate and moss on top. The water temp is ~78, and humidity level seems to stay at around 95%. 14" T8 on for 12 hours. 

Am I missing anything? I'm not sure whether or not I should have the water circulating.



somewhatshocked said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that I am guilty of the same.


We need someone to set up a helpline for types like us.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

manualfocus said:


> I've got a 20 gallon long right now for it. So do I need to fertilize the water ever? I currently just have some clay pots with ADA Amazonia mixed with earth worm casting as substrate and moss on top. The water temp is ~78, and humidity level seems to stay at around 95%. 14" T8 on for 12 hours.
> 
> Am I missing anything? I'm not sure whether or not I should have the water circulating.


Sounds like you are good to go but I would add a small water pump to get some extra oxygen into the water. Plant roots will appreciate that. 

What type of crypt do you intend on starting off with? Try some easier to grow crypts first or plants where you have extras to spare or experiment. Try to utilize all the space you got. Your emersed setup can be used as a "bank" to store any stem plants that are not being used in your scapes as well.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*3/19/12 - Shrimp Explosion*
I haven't updated this journal in a little bit but here's what's happening in my neighborhood..

*PFR population exploded*
They're still juveniles/young adults but the color is getting really nice. 

















*Young SSS CRS*

















































I think it's safe to assume that whatever went through and wiped out my population is no longer present. With that said, this tank is no longer in detox mode. I will slowly add back the more expensive stock. I might end up selling off some stock to fund a new motorcycle helmet. *It's riding season! *


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Sounds like you are good to go but I would add a small water pump to get some extra oxygen into the water. Plant roots will appreciate that.
> 
> What type of crypt do you intend on starting off with? Try some easier to grow crypts first or plants where you have extras to spare or experiment. Try to utilize all the space you got. Your emersed setup can be used as a "bank" to store any stem plants that are not being used in your scapes as well.


Since your message, I've put a C. Bullosa in the emerged setup and it's so far so good. Since the weather is getting nice here, I moved the tank outside to see where that goes. I've got some Downoi crowns in that setup too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

All i can say is WOWWWWW!!!!!! that has some of the most incredible looking inverts and plants i've seen in a tank for a while. I wish my tank looked close to as amazing as that looks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to see an update with photos!

You're making me re-think the scape in my own 12gal long. Especially with all the mosses you've got growing.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Rockhoe14er said:


> All i can say is WOWWWWW!!!!!! that has some of the most incredible looking inverts and plants i've seen in a tank for a while. I wish my tank looked close to as amazing as that looks.


Thanks! It's a little messy at the moment. My collectoritis is in remission; I need to get some treatment ASAP.



somewhatshocked said:


> Glad to see an update with photos!
> 
> You're making me re-think the scape in my own 12gal long. Especially with all the mosses you've got growing.


What do you have in mind, Jake? I've been thinking of re-scaping the tank again. Trying to figure out the best way to attach Mini Pellia to the rocks.. :icon_cool


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*3/20/12 - Moar Shrimps*
Just a sneak peek at what's been brewing..
*
Wine Red*

























*Black King Kong*
Terrible picture, I know. I'll grab a better one when I can get the little dude to stay still for more than a millisecond.









*Familiar Faces*
Some old timers in the mix..

















The CRS from above is hanging out on some Rose Moss I acquired from Jimko. Very legit seller. :thumbsup:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think I'm shooting for some Willow Moss (ordered) in my tank. Still toying with it.

Have you considered Super Glue Gel? That stuff is magical.



manualfocus said:


> What do you have in mind, Jake? I've been thinking of re-scaping the tank again. Trying to figure out the best way to attach Mini Pellia to the rocks.. :icon_cool


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

manualfocus said:


> I might end up selling off some stock to fund a new motorcycle helmet. *It's riding season! *


What do you ride? I have an 08 R6.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> I think I'm shooting for some Willow Moss (ordered) in my tank. Still toying with it.
> 
> Have you considered Super Glue Gel? That stuff is magical.


what's this 'bout super glue gel ey? please share!? 



ADA said:


> What do you ride? I have an 08 R6.


i want a bike too... i've been toying about getting a triumph. i love that look.. 
talk about collectoritis much? haha


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

Love the shrimp pics. Really like your setup on this tank. I still need to figure out where i'm setting mine up so i can start planning it.


I'm lucky to live where I can ride year round!! I've got an '03 Z1000.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> I think I'm shooting for some Willow Moss (ordered) in my tank. Still toying with it.
> 
> Have you considered Super Glue Gel? That stuff is magical.


 I've got some Willow Moss, but it's not looking too good right now. I've tried regular super glue and didn't really like the white stain it left upon contact with water. Does the gel do the same?



ADA said:


> What do you ride? I have an 08 R6.


 08 CBR600RR
10 848 Dark











gnod said:


> i want a bike too... i've been toying about getting a triumph. i love that look..
> talk about collectoritis much? haha


Are you thinking a Speed Triple? Or 675, perhaps? Those are sweet.



swoof said:


> Love the shrimp pics. Really like your setup on this tank. I still need to figure out where i'm setting mine up so i can start planning it.
> 
> 
> I'm lucky to live where I can ride year round!! I've got an '03 Z1000.


Thanks! Do you have any idea how you're going to stock it? I wish I lived in CA. The riding season is adequate here but it gets super hot during the middle summer months. Those Z1000s are badass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

this thread is AWESOME!! too bad the 12g long are sold out


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Lots of folks use Super Glue Gel to attach moss to wood and such. Also nice for Anubias sp. and Java Ferns.

It's aquarium-safe and will even harden under water.



gnod said:


> what's this 'bout super glue gel ey? please share!?


And about bikes... what is it with shrimp nerds and their crotch rockets? I recently swapped my Ducati 1098 for an 1199. Weird. Does every shrimper have a bike?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Marine Depot typically restocks every week/every other week. 



Warlock said:


> this thread is AWESOME!! too bad the 12g long are sold out


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Warlock said:


> this thread is AWESOME!! too bad the 12g long are sold out


That sucks. I wouldn't mind picking up another one! Any idea when they're gonna be in stock again?



somewhatshocked said:


> Lots of folks use Super Glue Gel to attach moss to wood and such. Also nice for Anubias sp. and Java Ferns.
> 
> It's aquarium-safe and will even harden under water.
> 
> And about bikes... what is it with shrimp nerds and their crotch rockets? I recently swapped my Ducati 1098 for an 1199. Weird. Does every shrimper have a bike?


Does the gel leave a white stain on the wood? 

*1199?!*  I want that so badly. Pics?! You must be selling those veggie sticks at every street corner to buy that beast!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Marine Depot typically restocks every week/every other week.


http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi..._campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=AZ1123

out of stock 4-6 weeks eta.. 

unless website is not updated..


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

848 DARK!?!...SICKO...freaking drools...Ferrari on two wheels...how about some pics of that bad boy?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> 848 DARK!?!...SICKO...freaking drools...Ferrari on two wheels...how about some pics of that bad boy?


It's nice for track days but not exactly a daily driver. It's brutal. The CBR is much easier and more forgiving. You're not getting any pics until I see some updates on your ShrimpTech Nano journal! Let's see them Shadows! :bounce:

Haha.. I'll take some pics when the weather stops sucking. It's been real rainy and depressing around here for a few days.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> It's nice for track days but not exactly a daily driver. It's brutal. The CBR is much easier and more forgiving. You're not getting any pics until I see some updates on your ShrimpTech Nano journal! Let's see them Shadows! :bounce:
> 
> Haha.. I'll take some pics when the weather stops sucking. It's been real rainy and depressing around here for a few days.


hahah...that journal won't be updated for a while....I already broke down that tank and moved the TB over to my modified breeder box which is hard to take pics of....I'll get around to restart that tank one day I'm not feeling so lazy...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

*manualfocus:* Definitely leaves white marks if you're super-messy like me. But here's a shot just two days after applying it all sloppy-like on 03/17:










Here it is today:










Most of the white has already been covered up by moderate moss growth. If you're clean with it and bunch the moss on it, there won't be much that's visible. 

Will try to get some photos the next time I take the bike out. 

*Warlock:* Just about every week I get that notice. Just sign up to be notified (also do the same via their PetStore.com site) so you'll know when it hits.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

will do somewhat..


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> hahah...that journal won't be updated for a while....I already broke down that tank and moved the TB over to my modified breeder box which is hard to take pics of....I'll get around to restart that tank one day I'm not feeling so lazy...


Here's me on my way to the petshop: 








Haha, JK. I wish I could lean like that. 



somewhatshocked said:


> Most of the white has already been covered up by moderate moss growth. If you're clean with it and bunch the moss on it, there won't be much that's visible.
> 
> Will try to get some photos the next time I take the bike out.


I guess the trick is to use just enough and be careful. I think Mini Pellia should cover up the white patches pretty well as it's quite thick. Do you know if MP will eventually grow onto the rocks like some mosses? 

How's the ride on the 1199, BTW? I hear the riding position is much better compared to the 1098/848s.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Jake's got a 1199, Tuan's got a 848, Harry's got a R6...apparently Shrimps and Bikes goes hand in hand...gotta have a conversation with the wife ASAP!...:icon_eek:


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Jake's got a 1199, Tuan's got a 848, Harry's got a R6...apparently Shrimps and Bikes goes hand in hand...gotta have a conversation with the wife ASAP!...:icon_eek:


Make sure you tell her that this is what you want:









Somebody's gotta up one on Jake.. it might as well be you! roud:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> Make sure you tell her that this is what you want:
> 
> Somebody's gotta up one on Jake.. it might as well be you! roud:


Someone needs to put a faring on that sucker and turn it into a Tron Cycle.:biggrin:

Then the next step is to buy a *Tron Suit*.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Someone needs to put a faring on that sucker and turn it into a Tron Cycle.:biggrin:
> 
> Then the next step is to buy a *Tron Suit*.


$1300 :icon_eek:

By somebody, I'm assuming you're referring to yourself!

Well, it's been a slow day at the office, so I decided to set up a Cubus tank at my desk:

















Substrate: Fluval Shrimp Stratum topped with EcoComplete
H2O: 100% RO
Flora: Myriophyllum mattogrossense, Eichhornia diversifolia, & Xmas Moss
Fauna: 2 SSS CRS & 4 PFRs

The filter is an Azoo Palm and it's the stock LED light, which I'm trying to find a replacement for since it's super inadequate. *Anyone have a recommendation to a good and compact LED light?*


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> I've got two SSS CRS in there and four PFRs in there. The filter is an Azoo Palm and it's the stock LED light, which I'm trying to find a replacement for since it's super inadequate. *Anyone have a recommendation to a good and compact LED light?*


I've been looking at these for my next tank.

*LED*

*More Powerful LED*


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Even if you gob the glue on there, just be sure to cover it all up with moss. Won't really be visible after a week or so. 

I don't think mini pellia will attach itself. It's always floated like riccia for me. Always have to keep it netted down.

Re: bike - can't say the ride is amazingly better. Maybe a tad bit more comfy. But I think that's because there's a lot more weight in the front of the bike that makes handling feel more... normal (best word I can come up with). Kind of afraid to really find out how it handles but plan to once business slows down and the Kentucky Derby (ugh - the insane crowds) is over.



manualfocus said:


> I guess the trick is to use just enough and be careful. I think Mini Pellia should cover up the white patches pretty well as it's quite thick. Do you know if MP will eventually grow onto the rocks like some mosses?
> 
> How's the ride on the 1199, BTW? I hear the riding position is much better compared to the 1098/848s.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

manualfocus said:


> 08 CBR600RR
> 10 848 Dark
> 
> 
> ...


mmm 848 Dark :drool:

I'm not sure if i'm gonna do rili and maybe TT's or a big school of _Microrasbora kubotai._ We get months of triple didgets here, people think i'm nuts for wearing a riding jacket all year round. 112 degrees on the freeway and i'm wearing my speed&strength textile!

Howard let me know how the LED works out.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I've been looking at these for my next tank.
> 
> *LED*
> 
> *More Powerful LED*


Thanks for the lead, Howard. I wonder if they're too powerful and turn this thing into a huge mess of algae. It'd be awesome to make this little tank into a high-techish setup though. Funny how that light costs more than this entire setup at the moment.







What's your next tank?



somewhatshocked said:


> Even if you gob the glue on there, just be sure to cover it all up with moss. Won't really be visible after a week or so.
> 
> I don't think mini pellia will attach itself. It's always floated like riccia for me. Always have to keep it netted down.
> 
> Re: bike - can't say the ride is amazingly better. Maybe a tad bit more comfy. But I think that's because there's a lot more weight in the front of the bike that makes handling feel more... normal (best word I can come up with). Kind of afraid to really find out how it handles but plan to once business slows down and the Kentucky Derby (ugh - the insane crowds) is over.


I've see a few scapes where MP was used heavily and it always seems like it was grown onto the rocks. Maybe it was just a really good glue job. 

I'm excited to see pics of your bike. Our one Ducati dealer here has not gotten a 1199 in as far as I know. I really like how they've restyled the bike.



swoof said:


> mmm 848 Dark :drool:
> 
> I'm not sure if i'm gonna do rili and maybe TT's or a big school of _Microrasbora kubotai._ We get months of triple didgets here, people think i'm nuts for wearing a riding jacket all year round. 112 degrees on the freeway and i'm wearing my speed&strength textile!
> 
> Howard let me know how the LED works out.


*ATGATT!* :icon_cool


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

manualfocus said:


> Haha, JK. I wish I could lean like that.


Easier than it looks.. gotta really hang off the bike.. head/shoulders will feel like they're down under your mirror if you're doing it right


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Any new photo teasers of what's to come with the tank?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Any new photo teasers of what's to come with the tank?


Not quite sure yet. I have been thinking about ditching the Iwagumi look and add some colors and manzanita driftwood to the mix. I'm waiting on Tom to post his new batch in a week or so and see if I can find any good pieces for this tank.

Or maybe I'll add all these new Erios I've been hoarding from everyone lately. It's been nice but it's about time for a change, I suppose.

Anyone know how to change the poll options? Maybe let everyone vote on where I should go with this..


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

My vote is for going Iwagumi-ish with a bunch of cool plants.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> My vote is for going Iwagumi-ish with a bunch of cool plants.


Any plants in particular you were thinking of?

Here's tonight's FTS:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Some larger Marsilea variety? Flame moss in small amounts is perfect for this tank. Darker types of Bacopa kept trimmed short like salzmannii. Linderina 'varigated' mixed with some sort of Bacopa in bunches would look nice. Rotala indica. Large groups of C. parva.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> The CRS from above is hanging out on some Rose Moss I acquired from Jimko. Very legit seller. :thumbsup:


Jimko grows incredible moss. The fissidens and round pellia that I got from him last year looked they were taken out of a photo shoot when they arrived and the other plants and fire reds that I got from him at various times were all top notch as well.

Not sure how he does it but he appears to have some sort of magic touch.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

BTW, I have some round pellia that wound up in the 'fork' of a tree shaped bit of malaysian driftwood and attached somehow. I have never tried to pull it free but it is right under the HoB return and when I add water it doesn't budge either.

Definitely doesn't seem to attach like moss though.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Some larger Marsilea variety? Flame moss in small amounts is perfect for this tank. Darker types of Bacopa kept trimmed short like salzmannii. Linderina 'varigated' mixed with some sort of Bacopa in bunches would look nice. Rotala indica. Large groups of C. parva.


 I have none of those plants except for some patches of Flame moss and C. Parva!







Thanks for the suggestions, though. I'll dig around my collectoritis tank to see what I can come up with. I'll probably end up removing half the rocks and use them for a scape in my Fluval Edge tank.



madness said:


> Jimko grows incredible moss. The fissidens and round pellia that I got from him last year looked they were taken out of a photo shoot when they arrived and the other plants and fire reds that I got from him at various times were all top notch as well.
> 
> Not sure how he does it but he appears to have some sort of magic touch.


Agreed. :thumbsup:



madness said:


> BTW, I have some round pellia that wound up in the 'fork' of a tree shaped bit of malaysian driftwood and attached somehow. I have never tried to pull it free but it is right under the HoB return and when I add water it doesn't budge either.
> 
> Definitely doesn't seem to attach like moss though.


I've got some round pellia as well and to be honest, I never know what to do with it. Doesn't seem like it has uses like other mosses where you can tie it and it'll make a nice tree effect.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*3/26/12 - SSS CRS*
Just an update on my CRS population. There's a BKK in there in case you were wondering.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Poll answered.
No, because I think its better to leave the progress pictures as they are.
Maybe just 1 _Current_ Full Tank Shot picture (plus your original pictures in the first post) updated as you please on the first post


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Poll answered.
> No, because I think its better to leave the progress pictures as they are.
> Maybe just 1 _Current_ Full Tank Shot picture (plus your original pictures in the first post) updated as you please on the first post


Thanks for voting. I personally find it annoying to have to scroll through all the pages and pages to find pictures and updates. It's not so bad now, but some journals have upwards of 80-100 pages. 

The downside I see to having all pictures on the first post is it may take a long time to load on a mobile phone or someone with a really slow connection.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

holy cow! nothing but high quality shrimps.
did you have to cull your population or were they all high grade?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> holy cow! nothing but high quality shrimps.
> did you have to cull your population or were they all high grade?


The Shrimpocalypse from February did most of the culling for me!









They're for the most part pretty nice. I took out some of the uglies and left them in a tank by themselves to sort out the beauty contest. You're not really on the shrimp train, are you? I haven't seen an update on that "55g CRS" journal in awhile! What's going on there?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

manualfocus said:


> The Shrimpocalypse from February did most of the culling for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol the 55g is an algae fest. It is also being neglected. I stopped seeing shrimplets. I think I fell off of the shrimp train a few months ago.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> lol the 55g is an algae fest. It is also being neglected. I stopped seeing shrimplets. I think I fell off of the shrimp train a few months ago.


Haha.. I can't see this getting better with that side project you're planning. I'll save you a spot on the train if you ever wanna jump back on! Maybe we can trade some shrimps for some plants. roud:


----------



## Ryi (Mar 29, 2009)

1) Leave the pictures in order. Illustrating an evolving story is meaningless if the pictures are all clumped together at the beginning
2) I've got a couple nanos that are open top. Only one has shrimp but I haven't lost one yet. A nerite committed suicide yesterday though, so I'm looking into a glass top insert. Looks like your brackets are available w/free shipping here
3) ...and most important. 2 SS750, one red, one yellow. Spent the money on the Ducati Performance full exhaust and tuneable ecm, made a noticeable difference. Not QUITE as sexy as your toy but infinitely more daily-rideable. I'm about 45 minutes from Daytona in year-around riding weather and can hop on either and put a full days ride in without feeling like a pretzel or having to put out the fire under the seat from doing some slow cruising. The better half has the 996 I got him for his birthday a few years ago and a ZX11 (Old school fun!) with a sprocket kit and a bunch of carb work.
The 996 HATES cruising and he hates the convection oven effect on his legs at anything under 45mph. The '11, on the other hand, is as comfortable as a Goldwing on steroids.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Ryi said:


> 1) Leave the pictures in order. Illustrating an evolving story is meaningless if the pictures are all clumped together at the beginning
> 2) I've got a couple nanos that are open top. Only one has shrimp but I haven't lost one yet. A nerite committed suicide yesterday though, so I'm looking into a glass top insert. Looks like your brackets are available w/free shipping here
> 3) ...and most important. 2 SS750, one red, one yellow. Spent the money on the Ducati Performance full exhaust and tuneable ecm, made a noticeable difference. Not QUITE as sexy as your toy but infinitely more daily-rideable. I'm about 45 minutes from Daytona in year-around riding weather and can hop on either and put a full days ride in without feeling like a pretzel or having to put out the fire under the seat from doing some slow cruising. The better half has the 996 I got him for his birthday a few years ago and a ZX11 (Old school fun!) with a sprocket kit and a bunch of carb work.
> The 996 HATES cruising and he hates the convection oven effect on his legs at anything under 45mph. The '11, on the other hand, is as comfortable as a Goldwing on steroids.


You make good points; thanks for chiming in with your input. I forgot how much the oven under the seat/leg sucked. Seems like they took care of that issue with the new 1199 Panigale. I definitely ride my CBR much more often than I do the 848 because of this.

*In tank related news, I did a major rescape last night. Will post pictures later tonight, or whenever I can get around to it.*


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> *3/26/12 - SSS CRS*
> Just an update on my CRS population. There's a BKK in there in case you were wondering.


dang... those are some nice skkkkrimps!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

May I know What is your GH/ TDS as in right now?
I see that you have those beautiful shrimps and alot of Seiryu rocks...
Does the rocks leech alot of TDS?


----------



## jingleberry (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful shrimps. Still waiting on my backordered 12 gallon long from marinedepot, hopefully it'll show up in the next 2-3 weeks. :icon_frow


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

jingleberry said:


> Beautiful shrimps. Still waiting on my backordered 12 gallon long from marinedepot, hopefully it'll show up in the next 2-3 weeks. :icon_frow


I ordered mine too. LOL they say it will probably be like mid april.


----------



## jingleberry (Mar 1, 2012)

sunyang730 said:


> I ordered mine too. LOL they say it will probably be like mid april.


What sucks was I hesitated on purchasing it while it was in stock. Gave myself one night to think it over, decided to pull the trigger the next day, and it was out of stock! This order was placed over a month ago. I emailed them last week and they said they have no exact date on when they'll be back in stock but said it will be after April 4th. :icon_frow


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

Sir, 

Could you please post your water parameters just like you did on your very first post. Thanks. Great tank btw.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

jingleberry said:


> Beautiful shrimps. Still waiting on my backordered 12 gallon long from marinedepot, hopefully it'll show up in the next 2-3 weeks. :icon_frow


I didn't know these tanks became so popular all of a sudden! That sucks that you have to wait so long. I hate waiting. I'm very impatient when it comes to aquarium related topics!



Mathman said:


> Sir,
> 
> Could you please post your water parameters just like you did on your very first post. Thanks. Great tank btw.


I just did a major rescape and so the water parameters will not be valid until the tank cycles. The initial parameters are more or less what I aim for so that's a good reference point. I'll get updated parameters in about a week, maybe less.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*3/31/12 - New Scape!*

I got a a little bored with the old layout so I just decided to redo the tank. I replaced all the substrate with some new ADA Amazonia (Multi-type). As you can see, there's still traces of the old scape, but I've added some Manzanita to the equation. 

I replanted the HC on the right side so it'll take a few weeks to grow in. I'm not 100% satisfied with the layout of the Seiryu stones at the moment, so I might still tweak it a little. The left side of the tank now has a Eriocaulon Sieboldianum by the trunk of the Manzanita branch. *That thing is huge*. Also got some stems of Ludwigia inclinata "Red" behind the branch. I trimmed the stems down quite a bit to let them grow out. There are currently no shrimps in this tank. I'll add them back in when it's cycled.

So, without further ado, presenting: 

"*Escape*"​


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

No!!! You didnt uproot your crypts did you?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

How come you need to cycle again?
Don't you use the same filter? So it should be seeded.


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

wow very nice!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> How come you need to cycle again?
> Don't you use the same filter? So it should be seeded.


Probably because all the uprooting caused a major spike and whatnot. That's just what I think.

New scape looks awesome! How many sp of Erios do you have in there?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> May I know What is your GH/ TDS as in right now?
> I see that you have those beautiful shrimps and alot of Seiryu rocks...
> Does the rocks leech alot of TDS?


Not sure what my GH is at the moment but I'll check it in a few days and let you know. TDS is sitting at around 110 after the water change. The rocks affected the TDS quite a lot initially, but I've had them in there for a few months now so everything seems to have leeched off already. 



looking4roselines said:


> No!!! You didnt uproot your crypts did you?


Sure did! I only had smaller specimens anyway, and they didn't have a good root system so I don't think I'm doing too much harm. All the big mother plants are in my big tank (no journal). Or maybe I'm doing that in retaliation for you selling off that C. Bullosa Sarakei.. :icon_twis

I'm thinking of using the back wall behind the Manzanita as an area to grow Crypts. *Have any smaller C. Keei with good roots, Xue*? I promise I won't uproot them (as often). :icon_wink

On the positive end, I found my presumed dead C. Flamingo somewhere in there and it's still kicking! I've put it in a safe spot so hopefully it'll stay alive. Still a very long ways away from being anything spectacular, though.



sayurasem said:


> How come you need to cycle again?
> Don't you use the same filter? So it should be seeded.


It's all new substrate so I think it at least needs a few days to calm down, even with the old gear. Even if it's cycled, I haven't actually tested the water parameters. Just playing it safe.



ANBU said:


> wow very nice!!


Thanks! I might add some more Manzanita if I can find some smaller but good pieces from Tom.



jkan0228 said:


> Probably because all the uprooting caused a major spike and whatnot. That's just what I think.
> 
> New scape looks awesome! How many sp of Erios do you have in there?


Yeah, I'm betting there'll be some ammonia spikes soon enough but hopefully this tank will cycle over it quickly. I added some SafeStart to help speed up the process.

I'm glad you like the new scape. I have six different species in there at the moment. I still have a few more I'm trying to find room for. I want to add a Erio. Mato Grosso but that thing is probably even bigger than the Sieboldianum. If only this tank was a few more inches deeper.. _maybe it's time for an upgrade.._


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Any buce in there as well? What are your parameters? Your crowns and SSS+ look lovely. 

Upgrade? 40B let's go! Haha


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

looks good man....it looks like you're in transition....the left and right side look like two different tanks...lol...


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Any buce in there as well? What are your parameters? Your crowns and SSS+ look lovely.
> 
> Upgrade? 40B let's go! Haha


I've got a small one somewhere behind one of the branches. Not sure where to put it so I just have it there until I can figure out the whole arrangement. Not sure of the water parameters at the moment. Will update when I have tested it.

Did you say 40B?











shrimpnmoss said:


> looks good man....it looks like you're in transition....the left and right side look like two different tanks...lol...


Thanks, Howard. Yeah, I seem to be a little confused at the moment with my scaping. Honestly don't even know what to call this scape style. *Ghettogumi?*


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Really enjoy the new look. I think you'll have no problem arranging the stone. You're looking at probably 2-3 weeks before be able to add shrimp so you've got plenty of time.

Manzanita in a tank like this is often tough to pull off. You found a great piece! Definitely going the manzanita route in my 12gal's next life.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice 12g tank whats the plant that is in front of the driftwood? Also what are you putting in all of the 40 breeders?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea man. What's the plan for those 5 40B's?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Really enjoy the new look. I think you'll have no problem arranging the stone. You're looking at probably 2-3 weeks before be able to add shrimp so you've got plenty of time.
> 
> Manzanita in a tank like this is often tough to pull off. You found a great piece! Definitely going the manzanita route in my 12gal's next life.


Do you think I should add some more pieces to it? I'm not sure if I should leave it as it is and fill in the space with some plants. I have some rare crypts inbound which I hope to use in the tank if I can fit them.



GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice 12g tank whats the plant that is in front of the driftwood? Also what are you putting in all of the 40 breeders?





jkan0228 said:


> Yea man. What's the plan for those 5 40B's?


They're all various species of Eriocaulon. 40 breeders will have SSS CRS/CBS, and other species of shrimps. One or two of the tanks will be used as a grow out tank for plants.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

looking good...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think it'll look great either way.

The large, open spot on the far left could handle another piece of wood if you don't add larger plants. 



manualfocus said:


> Do you think I should add some more pieces to it? I'm not sure if I should leave it as it is and fill in the space with some plants. I have some rare crypts inbound which I hope to use in the tank if I can fit them.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice rework


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Thas a lot of breeders. What are you going to do as far as filtration goes? Canisters or HOB?

Craig is making a sizable order of c keei. I'll have to see what's left after hes done. I am sure I'll have some plants left though. I'll let you know.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Hows the Coralife Dual T5HO working for your 12 gallon?
Is it too much? How do you control algae?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> looking good...





2in10 said:


> Very nice rework


 Thanks!











somewhatshocked said:


> I think it'll look great either way.
> 
> The large, open on the far left could handle another piece of wood if you don't add larger plants.


 I'm adding more to the scape tonight pending new plants. I guess I'll see if there's room once that happens. Have you ordered some Manzanita?



looking4roselines said:


> Thas a lot of breeders. What are you going to do as far as filtration goes? Canisters or HOB?
> 
> Craig is making a sizable order of c keei. I'll have to see what's left after hes done. I am sure I'll have some plants left though. I'll let you know.


Filtration will mainly be large sponge filters with one or two tanks using canisters. 

I'll look forward to hearing from you.



sayurasem said:


> Hows the Coralife Dual T5HO working for your 12 gallon?
> Is it too much? How do you control algae?


It's working out fine. I'll probably replace the bulbs with something of higher quality to get more reds out of some of the plants (stock bulbs on the unit suck). I don't find it to be too much. My algae issues have only been due to my own doing and nothing due to the light unit itself. I run it for 8 hours a day. I've battled algae by spot treating with Excel using a syringe. I also have an electric toothbrush I use to brush off what's left. It works really well.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Planning to order a bunch of scraps from Tom Barr if I can talk myself out of creating a reef tank with my spare 12gal.

Hopefully your new scape will help talk me out of it! Can't wait to see the finished product.



manualfocus said:


> I'm adding more to the scape tonight pending new plants. I guess I'll see if there's room once that happens. Have you ordered some Manzanita?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

A suggestion to your poll. instead of posting all the pictures on the first post why not post the current FTS and say where the current pictures can be found. that way you won't lose all your photos.

So like:

Current FTS
-Boom-

Update photos 4/2/2012 on Page 42


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Planning to order a bunch of scraps from Tom Barr if I can talk myself out of creating a reef tank with my spare 12gal.
> 
> Hopefully your new scape will help talk me out of it! Can't wait to see the finished product.


Let's be honest, Jake. You and I both know that you'll end up buying another 12G if you reef the current one. Denial isn't just river in Egypt.









If all goes well, I should have an update to the scape tonight.



AquaStudent said:


> A suggestion to your poll. instead of posting all the pictures on the first post why not post the current FTS and say where the current pictures can be found. that way you won't lose all your photos.
> 
> So like:
> 
> ...


That's a good suggestion. I'll look into it. Now, if only I knew how to remove or change the poll options..


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

AquaStudent said:


> A suggestion to your poll. instead of posting all the pictures on the first post why not post the current FTS and say where the current pictures can be found. that way you won't lose all your photos.
> 
> So like:
> 
> ...


The only problem with sayin updates on page ?? is that some people have the form set up for more or less posts per page. I have mine set at 40 posts per page so it's harder to find things based on page numbers, just sayin


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, I came to this forum hoping to get some good ideas for my edge-less Fluval and got that and more! I am really into aquascaping and you seem to have a knack for it, and photography, love the CRS crew! Amazing tank!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Fact.



manualfocus said:


> Let's be honest, Jake. You and I both know that you'll end up buying another 12G if you reef the current one. Denial isn't just river in Egypt.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

swoof said:


> The only problem with sayin updates on page ?? is that some people have the form set up for more or less posts per page. I have mine set at 40 posts per page so it's harder to find things based on page numbers, just sayin


That may be circumvented (in theory) by linking to a specific comment and not "page number." Maybe.



DTDPlanted said:


> Wow, I came to this forum hoping to get some good ideas for my edge-less Fluval and got that and more! I am really into aquascaping and you seem to have a knack for it, and photography, love the CRS crew! Amazing tank!


Thanks! I hope to see a journal from you one day.



somewhatshocked said:


> Fact.


Good to know we're on the same page. I wasn't able to update last night because life got in the way. Might wait another day or two before I take some photos to give the plants a chance to straighten themselves out; a few stems came in looking a little beat up.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok..got me wondering...what is the plan for the 40B's??? Looks like something awesome is coming!


Did you say 40B?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

dewalltheway said:


> Ok..got me wondering...what is the plan for the 40B's??? Looks like something awesome is coming!
> 
> 
> Did you say 40B?


This kinda makes me think he's getting licensed to import rare and exotic shrimps


Xue


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

dewalltheway said:


> Ok..got me wondering...what is the plan for the 40B's??? Looks like something awesome is coming!


Haha it's not going to be that amazing IMO. Just some big tanks with lots of filtration and shrimps. 



looking4roselines said:


> This kinda makes me think he's getting licensed to import rare and exotic shrimps
> 
> 
> Xue


I can't dismiss that _possibility_. :icon_wink


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

manualfocus said:


> ...I can't dismiss that _possibility_. :icon_wink


 
I can see potential crypt and shrimp swaps in the future!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> I can see potential crypt and shrimp swaps in the future!


I would be very much in agreement with this. 

*General question for anyone reading: Which type(s) of shrimp should I get? I currently have the following:*
1. Fire Red
2. Red Rili
3. SSS CRS
4. SSS CBS
5. TT
6. Amano
7. BKK (not much)
8. WR (currently MIA)

So, stock up on BKK/WR? Or something else? Can't really afford Blue Bolts at the moment. Not sure I wanna mess with $100+ small little critters either.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Get more BKK!

But I love me some PFRs.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Get more BKK!
> 
> But I love me some PFRs.


Yeah, some BKK would be awesome. I have a few I'm trying out right now.. just testing the waters to make sure I can keep them alive. I'm sure I'll _eventually_ have a good BKK colony going.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*4/4/12 - Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal'*
Added a few stems of L. Pantanal and a few crypts (Hudoroi & Kota Tingii) to the tank. Really liking the Pantanal. This may be one of my favorite stems thus far. You can see it on the left side of the tank, behind the Manzanita branch and to the right of the Ludwigia inclinata 'Red'.

I added an inch or two of Aqua Soil to that section to raise the stems up a little. I may use that section for rare crypts later on if I decide to remove the plants. I figured crypts would appreciate the extra depth of substrate. Just planning ahead. roud:

Tonight's FTS:


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW really liking the new setup! everything is new but seems to be coming around nicely! for a 12 gallon tank you have scaped this better than some people scape huge tanks! I bet your just itching to add those shrimp back in! keep it up, i love looking at the progression of this one! what is the Erio on the left side that is really large? hopefully that new Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal' will turn out nicely as well! That is my next stem I wanna get as well, it has been one of my favorites since I seen it in Clint's 75gal tank before his house tragically burned up..


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I have to ask what brand/ kind/ type your lily pipe is?
It doesn't mention in the first post, so I would like to know for my 12 gallon as well


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

sketch804 said:


> WOW really liking the new setup! everything is new but seems to be coming around nicely! for a 12 gallon tank you have scaped this better than some people scape huge tanks! I bet your just itching to add those shrimp back in! keep it up, i love looking at the progression of this one! what is the Erio on the left side that is really large? hopefully that new Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal' will turn out nicely as well! That is my next stem I wanna get as well, it has been one of my favorites since I seen it in Clint's 75gal tank before his house tragically burned up..


Thanks, Andrew. Glad you're liking it. I'm constantly struggling with collectoritis. Trying to keep this tank from getting out of hand! The big Erio is a Sieboldianum (from Japan). It's a monster. I still have some Cuba if you're ever interested! :icon_wink

Yes, I'm very much itching to add the shrimps in. I guess it's good that this tank is still cycling as it gives me time to scape it appropriately before the little dudes start running around.

I'm not familiar with Clint's house burning down. That's such a terrible thing to happen. Hopefully all is well with him. 



sayurasem said:


> I have to ask what brand/ kind/ type your lily pipe is?
> It doesn't mention in the first post, so I would like to know for my 12 gallon as well


I honestly don't remember who makes it; I bought it off a member in the SnS awhile back. I don't think it's anything fancy. I can't justify paying ADA's prices for their pipes. It's probably just one of those sets you can find on eBay for $30-40ish. Sorry I wasn't very helpful.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

c sp kota tinggi gets pretty big. Planting it in the background was a smart move. It looks out of place in my foreground but I am pretty hesitant in relocating it


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful L. pantanal! I had a couple small stems a while ago, great plant. Good luck!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> c sp kota tinggi gets pretty big. Planting it in the background was a smart move. It looks out of place in my foreground but I am pretty hesitant in relocating it


Mine's still fairly small so I'll have some time to figure it all out. This isn't one of those super picky ones, is it?



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Beautiful L. pantanal! I had a couple small stems a while ago, great plant. Good luck!


Yeah, thanks Kiran! I don't expect this to be too difficult. I have a few stems of Hydrothrix Gardneri in a corner of the tank and that thing is not looking too good right now. Definitely a picky one.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*4/5/12 - More L. Pantanal*

























*This is how I keep the stones clean. *
I use an old electric toothbrush and just go to town on it. Fairly painless and much easier than trying to take them out. You may also notice the glass dish on the left side of the stone. If you're having a hard time keeping your newly planted HC rooted to the substrate, just put one of those down for a day or two and it should do the trick. :thumbsup:
*Before*








*During*








*So fresh and so clean, clean.*


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> Thanks, Andrew. Glad you're liking it. I'm constantly struggling with collectoritis. Trying to keep this tank from getting out of hand! The big Erio is a Sieboldianum (from Japan). It's a monster. I still have some Cuba if you're ever interested! :icon_wink
> 
> Yes, I'm very much itching to add the shrimps in. I guess it's good that this tank is still cycling as it gives me time to scape it appropriately before the little dudes start running around.
> 
> I'm not familiar with Clint's house burning down. That's such a terrible thing to happen. Hopefully all is well with him.


Ya you can say that again, oh ya sry Clint's handle is Dempsey, he had one a 75 gal tank that was one of the best stem tanks i have ever seen with so much great colors! But it was such a tragic end to such a beautiful work.. 
Ya I understand the collectoritis, I gota keep mine under control, but lucky for me I have no more room so mibe has stopped for the time being ha..Hmm, haven't heard of that erio before, whats the diameter of it? Forgot to ask that one..either way everything is lookn great! I gota take your and others example and actually scape my next tank out instead of just adding plants and scaping at a later point..ah yes, I still am prolly interested in that L cuba, right now I have just completely run outa room so until I get my 75 gal up and running, in a month or so, I am not getting any more stems, but once I do I will contact you once again! Maybe you'll have some L pental to sell by then also! 
can't wait to see some more pix!


----------



## jingleberry (Mar 1, 2012)

The glass feeding fish on top of the HC is a great idea! I'll keep that in mind next time I'm planting a tank!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Wait, is that a different type of moss ball on the right?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

sketch804 said:


> Hmm, haven't heard of that erio before, whats the diameter of it?


I'd say it's probably 3-4 inches in diameter. To the right of it is a full grown Erio Japan and to the right of that is a Erio Cinereum for size comparison. 

I've got an new idea for the stones in this tank. I'll try it out tonight if I find time. Pictures will follow, of course.



jingleberry said:


> The glass feeding fish on top of the HC is a great idea! I'll keep that in mind next time I'm planting a tank!


:thumbsup:



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Wait, is that a different type of moss ball on the right?


Keen eye there. That's Mini Pellia.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

It's not too picky. It was originally collected in a peat swamp but I am able to grow this in hard water 


Xue


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

manualfocus said:


> Keen eye there. That's Mini Pellia.


Wow, that must have taken a while! :thumbsup:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's been three days without new photos. So you should probably post about a hundred new shots. That way I'll be inspired for this new tank.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Will update tonight!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*4/9/12 - Another Rescape
*I wasn't satisfied with the right side of the tank, so I've decided to redo it. I removed all the stones and in place of it, added one large one. I was trying to create a ridge, or cliff (wall) look. I'm still not all that satisfied with the outcome, so I may still tweak it if I can find the right stones. I eventually want to build a wall to have a very distinct elevation on the right, then maybe have some more wood hang over it. If I can't find any nice driftwood pieces, then I might settle for a plant that'll creep, like Ludwigia cf. Suffruticosa. Or maybe I'll try guiding whatever plants I have into hanging over the "wall." I currently have about 4.5" of substrate on this side of the tank.

The middle section now has been filled with more HC. It's once again a nightmare planting that stuff but it's well worth the hassle once everything grows in. Overall, I'm much more satisfied with how the tank looks now. The transition from the left to the right side seems to work better.

Sorry for all the soda pop bubbles in the tank--my CO2 was running and I had just finished a water change.









Relocated the crypts. C. Kota Tinggi is now in front against Xue's recommendations. It just looks too nice to be hidden in the back. Maybe it'll be relocated if it ever gets too big or out of control. Behind the C. Kota Tinggi is a C. Hudoroi. You can't see it in these photos, but between the two C. Hudoroi is a Erio. Matto Grosso. I didn't want to have it there but it had such an extensive root system that there was nowhere else to I could have placed it. I'll likely relocate it once it picks up. It was heavily pruned and is a little fragile at the moment.

















Ludwigia inclinata var. "Pantanal"


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

manualfocus said:


> *4/9/12 - Another Rescape
> *I wasn't satisfied with the right side of the tank, so I've decided to redo it. I removed all the stones and in place of it, added one large one. I was trying to create a ridge, or cliff look to it. I'm still not all that satisfied with it, so I may still tweak it if I can find the right stones.


Uggh.. show off. I hate you. j/k.. What an amazing tank. It's in my favorite top 5 tanks ever. Just.. just... speechless.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tank looks good Tuan. 

I got an old Sonicare brush I can use for my rocks too! I'm going to bite that method now . Looks like it cleaned the rocks real well. 

That's a good looking Kota Tingi.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. I think the tank should be cycled or is nearly there. Hoping to add the shrimps in some time this week. I might just keep crowns in this tank for awhile. That'll give me some time to save up for a nice colony of BKK/WR, Black Tigers, or maybe even Blue Bolts. I'm still a little hesitant to put so much money into a little critter.

And thanks for the awesome crypts, Nick! :thumbsup: I wish I had room (and resources) for a 120P. Your tank is really making me want to break the bank.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*4/9/12 - Epic Picture Time*
Got some new plants in today, so I decided to take a few pictures. Then I took a few more. Then things started spinning out of control and I forgot why I was taking pictures to begin with, so I took a couple more just for good measure. Oops.







C. Kota Tinggi. Most likely a new leaf coming up, but that'd be awesome if it was a spathe. I'll keep an eye on it and will update accordingly.









New plants (C. Uenoi, C. Keei, and a relocated C. Hudoroi). Thanks, Xue! The C. Hudoroi is sprouting up a new leaf, in the middle.









And this is when things got out of hand.

















































































Along comes a king..









My Fluval Edge tank

























Shrimps are eating this in all of the above photos. *Om nom nom indeed*. This stuff must be laced with crack and infused with meth. The shrimps were literally fighting over it. It didn't help that I only placed one piece in for 19287318273987 shrimps. Thanks for the food, Jake!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great photos!

The secret is fresh ingredients, no fillers and texture that shrimp go for. For real. Just fresh. My ingredients list isn't anything too fancy but it's mostly all grown by me in Kentucky, the armpit (sorry, every other state, but Kentucky takes the cake) of America. Nothing in it that I wouldn't eat myself as a life-long vegetarian. And nothing in it that my other half wouldn't let my dog eat if I accidentally drop a piece. 

Love seeing your nosy little fish swim up to try to get a bite. Ha.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

The black mob looks freaking sweet!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Great photos!
> 
> The secret is fresh ingredients, no fillers and texture that shrimp go for. For real. Just fresh. My ingredients list isn't anything too fancy but it's mostly all grown by me in Kentucky, the armpit (sorry, every other state, but Kentucky takes the cake) of America. Nothing in it that I wouldn't eat myself as a life-long vegetarian. And nothing in it that my other half wouldn't let my dog eat if I accidentally drop a piece.
> 
> Love seeing your nosy little fish swim up to try to get a bite. Ha.


I really like how it's soft and not super hard like some of those more expensive Japanese shrimp foods. Definitely like the fact that it's home made. Double thumbs up, Jake!



shrimpnmoss said:


> The black mob looks freaking sweet!


It'd be sweeter if they were all Shadow Pandas!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It'd be sweeter if they were all in my tanks!

But the eight new CBS I got from you will have to do for now. 



manualfocus said:


> It'd be sweeter if they were all Shadow Pandas!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm thinking about going a different route with this tank, in regards to shrimps. Here's a hint:









This may mean I'll have to scape it differently to suite a no CO2 & fertilizer setup. Crypts should be OK, right?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ooh, fancy!

Your crypts will be okay since you've got Aquasoil. Plenty of nutrients in it.

I mean... I have a few different crypts growing just swell in Fluval Shrimp Stratum and it contains next to nothing when compared to ADA stuff.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Line starts here for the Kota Tinggi.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Ooh, fancy!
> 
> Your crypts will be okay since you've got Aquasoil. Plenty of nutrients in it.
> 
> I mean... I have a few different crypts growing just swell in Fluval Shrimp Stratum and it contains next to nothing when compared to ADA stuff.


My only issue right now, I guess, is to transition these crypts to a 100% RO environment. They're currently sitting in tap water. I hope the melting won't be too bad.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Line starts here for the Kota Tinggi.


I'm surprised to hear you don't have one, Howard. But I'll surely let you know if/when I have a runner. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Tuan, you take that pic of the SSS PRL?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Tuan, you take that pic of the SSS PRL?


That was taken by my friend. It shall be mine soon (_I hope_)!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, can't believe I just stumbled on this. Amazing tank, amazing shrimps, amazing pics 

Normally I'd think iwagumi would clash with dutch, but your tank proves me wrong.

Question -- won't all those caridinas sp interbreed and lose coloration?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Wow, can't believe I just stumbled on this. Amazing tank, amazing shrimps, amazing pics
> 
> Normally I'd think iwagumi would clash with dutch, but your tank proves me wrong.
> 
> Question -- won't all those caridinas sp interbreed and lose coloration?


Glad you like it! They do interbreed but I haven't seen a lost in coloration. I do have dedicated tanks which house separate colors and species as well.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

*4/17/12 - Kota Tinggi runner*
Just a quick pic from my crappy point and shoot. 








Calling your name, Howard.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

And I'm calling back. Back off people! That one's got my name on it. Please grow my baby out to shipping size.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

This is a bit after the fact and maybe its already been said but a 1:1 waste ratio on your RO/DI will lead to premature membrane failure. Basically, the waste water is there to "rinse" off the membrane as the minerals are left behind. If the waste water ratio is too low, these minerals will hang around, form precipitates and slowly abrade and chew through the membrane. Spectrapure, who made my RO unit, recommends a 1:2-1:4 waste water ratio and even periodically flushing the membrane with a restrictor bypass setup for longest membrane life. So check your manual to see what they recommend. 

Typically there is a flow restriction device installed in the waste tube. It looks like a long thin tube inside of the waste tube. I had to use a butter knife to pry the thing out of the tube. You are supposed to trim that until you get the proper ratio. My RO/DI out of the box was something like a 4:1 RO/DI to waste ratio until I trimmed the restriction device. 

Just a heads up. And the tank looks great!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> And I'm calling back. Back off people! That one's got my name on it. Please grow my baby out to shipping size.


Haha yes, sir.



Postal Penguin said:


> This is a bit after the fact and maybe its already been said but a 1:1 waste ratio on your RO/DI will lead to premature membrane failure. Basically, the waste water is there to "rinse" off the membrane as the minerals are left behind. If the waste water ratio is too low, these minerals will hang around, form precipitates and slowly abrade and chew through the membrane. Spectrapure, who made my RO unit, recommends a 1:2-1:4 waste water ratio and even periodically flushing the membrane with a restrictor bypass setup for longest membrane life. So check your manual to see what they recommend.
> 
> Typically there is a flow restriction device installed in the waste tube. It looks like a long thin tube inside of the waste tube. I had to use a butter knife to pry the thing out of the tube. You are supposed to trim that until you get the proper ratio. My RO/DI out of the box was something like a 4:1 RO/DI to waste ratio until I trimmed the restriction device.
> 
> Just a heads up. And the tank looks great!


Thanks for the information, I appreciate it. No one's said anything yet. I guess I need to retest my system to make sure it's not still doing the 1:1 ratio. I have a flush kit installed on the waste line so I'll work it a little if it's out of tune. Do you think it matters that I have two 150 GPD membranes running simultaneously on the system?


----------



## kirk (Apr 4, 2011)

great looking tank!

I was looking for a low volume 36" long tank and here it is! 12 long. In the long run i'll be tearing down a low tech 46 bowfront which happens to be 36" long, so i can use my light, filter, etc. It's fairly low light single T5NO w/ an excellent reflector on the 46 now. So it should be fairly high light for the little 12 gal long. Cool! 

Which brings me to my questions: It seems your HC and other plants are doing well w/ just high light (no co2, no ferts). Does it have anything to do w/ the _pure_ RO water changes?

The mineral supplement providing some form to the plants too?

Do you think if you were not occasionally re-scaping that the algae would be out of hand due to high light w/out co2/ferts on this shallow tank?

I plan to set it up and leave it for at least a year before a rescape, maybe longer. Regular WC's of course.

kirk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Update time!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Update time!


Wow, I didn't realize it's been so long since I last updated this! To be honest, it's been terribly neglected since the weather got nicer here. I've been soooo busy with life. I haven't been very active on this forum for a little bit. Here's an irrelevant update:

























*Your move, Mr. Payne.*


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I was trying to figure out what happen to you! Now i know what's been keeping you busy!
What helmet did oi end up getting?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Dangit! You're just pressuring me to go down to the garage and pull everything from the storage unit merely because the weather is nice. Just like my other half - always pressuring me to remove something from the garage.

Here's hoping you TPTers don't start pressing me to pick up a couple things (translation: a million) at the grocery or to stop by the corner market to get Coke Zero (translation: four 12-packs). 

(It's supposed to stop raining tonight so maybe tomorrow)


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

I hate you. Stop posting pictures of such beautiful things that I don't have. That is all.



manualfocus said:


> Wow, I didn't realize it's been so long since I last updated this! To be honest, it's been terribly neglected since the weather got nicer here. I've been soooo busy with life. I haven't been very active on this forum for a little bit. Here's an irrelevant update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Although, I can't complain too much.. haha










(Just put the Monster stickers on today, in support for the TT! GO GUY MARTIN!!!)


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

ADA said:


> I hate you. Stop posting pictures of such beautiful things that I don't have. That is all.


I was going to post the same thing, but had to run for a monthly SCAPE meeting, lol.

I'm jealous of both bikes (the duck and the R6) I just picked up an '04 Shadow 750 (only 5k miles) to go with my tired '03 KZ1000 (with 95k on the clock)


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

swoof said:


> I was going to post the same thing, but had to run for a monthly SCAPE meeting, lol.
> 
> I'm jealous of both bikes (the duck and the R6) I just picked up an '04 Shadow 750 (only 5k miles) to go with my tired '03 KZ1000 (with 95k on the clock)


Hey anything with two wheels is okay by me


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

PS. Duc is better than Yammy, which brings me back to: "Sir, I'm sure you're very nice, but I hate you".

PPS. I can't help but wonder how the condition of the edges of her tires are.. I can't tell from the pictures. Now that I mention it, do your knees hurt?

Because I can only assume that you drag them on the asphalt from time to time, as the owner of a machine such as that one.

On further contemplation, I'm sure your knees are fine because one would have to conclude that a fellow such as yourself would have the sense to have invested in a good pair of pucks.. and if you own pucks, you must have leathers to go with them. Leathers and pucks can only be so much fun on the road (before those wonderful white hatted gentlemen with the pretty blue lights get you).

This in turn would lead me to believe that somewhere around your neighborhood, you have a track. 

I, on the other hand live in Hawaii where there are no tracks, and those wildly popular gentlemen in the white hats with their shiny knee high boots and fabulous mustaches take delight in stopping us for no good reason other than to check our tires and knees (and invite us to part with our honest, hard earned cash).

Do you see wear on the outside edges of my tires? That's right. Your eyes do not deceive you. There is indeed only minor wear (which of course is the result of my accidentally bumping into the curb and forgetting to stop riding or fall down, in case HPD asks).

Anyways, this brings me back once again, to, "I hate you". 

PPPS. By "fabulous" I mean "Gay" (not that there's anything wrong with that).

PPPPS. Dear HPD, I hope you die, I hate you the MOST (the real kind)

PPPPPS. Dear Mods, if I apologize to HPD, can you please not delete this post? If you still deem it to be inappropriate, then "HPD" stands for "Huge Pretty Dandelions", not "Honolulu Police Dept." (I just hate those big giant pretty flowers, don't you?)

PPPPPPS. HPD, I'm sorry.

PPPPPPPS. No I'm not. I hate you so much.

PPPPPPPPS. Manualfocus, I am SO sorry for obnoxiously hijacking your thread like this. I promise I'll only talk about plants and motorcycles from now on.

PPPPPPPPPS. Wait.. isn't that what my whole post is about anyway?.. so confused. Good night.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

ADA said:


> PS. Duc is better than Yammy, which brings me back to: "Sir, I'm sure you're very nice, but I hate you".
> 
> PPS. I can't help but wonder how the condition of the edges of her tires are.. I can't tell from the pictures. Now that I mention it, do your knees hurt?
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:roud:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for jinxing me with your fancy bikes. It's not going to clear up until TUESDAY.

Head - desk.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

h4n said:


> I was trying to figure out what happen to you! Now i know what's been keeping you busy!
> What helmet did oi end up getting?


 Yeah, between switching jobs (huge learning curve), doing photos, and picking up a few more hobbies, I've honestly run out of time. The tank currently is infested with all types of algae. All the HC died because of the algae unfortunately. I just have a buncha Erios in there right now.

I ended up getting the Roof Boxer V8 Shadow (as originally intended) but I had to pay a hefty amount over what I had anticipated. Oh well.. it was worth it IMO.



ADA said:


> PS. Duc is better than Yammy, which brings me back to: "Sir, I'm sure you're very nice, but I hate you".
> 
> PPS. I can't help but wonder how the condition of the edges of her tires are.. I can't tell from the pictures. Now that I mention it, do your knees hurt?
> 
> ...


Haha.. I don't know where to even begin to reply to this one, ADA! The closest thing I have to a track here is about 2 hours away. I actually have not been there. I usually just ride the streets around town. We have nice roads on the outskirts of town so my friends and I tackle them quite frequently. I don't have a one-piece yet but I'm saving up for it. I'd trade you spots any day! *I'm sure Hawaii > Iowa in many many aspects.* :thumbsup::thumbsup:



somewhatshocked said:


> Thanks for jinxing me with your fancy bikes. It's not going to clear up until TUESDAY.
> 
> Head - desk.


My calendar says Tuesday!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Here are the remainder of reasons why I haven't been very active on here:
Honda CBR-600 RR

























Suzuki GSX-R600

























Let's ride, gentlemen.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You really did jinx me.

Here's a quick look (it's a .mov file) at the fun weather we have, as of six minutes ago. The sound you hear is golf ball-sized hail hitting the skylights.

The fancy weather folks say it's supposed to be a bright, sunny 76 degrees right now.

P.S. Those other sounds you hear? My heart skipping beats because my hibiscus blooms are being pelted with hail while this little guy tries to catch it all:


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> You really did jinx me.
> 
> Here's a quick look (it's a .mov file) at the fun weather we have, as of six minutes ago. The sound you hear is golf ball-sized hail hitting the skylights.
> 
> The fancy weather folks say it's supposed to be a bright, sunny 76 degrees right now.


That's crazy


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

sick bike collection along with tanks.... what the hell do you do for a living?!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

... Update?


----------



## kirk (Apr 4, 2011)

How is that 12g. doing?


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

kirk said:


> How is that 12g. doing?


Sorry, all. I've been focusing my efforts on starting a business and have had no time to update this thing. As of right now, it's supremely neglected. There's all sorts of algae growing in there. I've got some HC going but I don't know how long they'll last at this rate. I'll be out of the country on a business trip for a month, starting February. I'll likely just drain the tank and try to dry start the HC. Hopefully I'll have someone to look over it while I'm gone. I'll update this once I have something worth showing. Sorry for the disappointment! :icon_frow


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Woah, look who returned!

We'll expect tons upon tons of updates when you return. And, of course, tons of photos of the various fish shops you'll hopefully visit on your trip.



manualfocus said:


> Sorry, all. I've been focusing my efforts on starting a business and have had no time to update this thing. As of right now, it's supremely neglected. There's all sorts of algae growing in there. I've got some HC going but I don't know how long they'll last at this rate. I'll be out of the country on a business trip for a month, starting February. I'll likely just drain the tank and try to dry start the HC. Hopefully I'll have someone to look over it while I'm gone. I'll update this once I have something worth showing. Sorry for the disappointment! :icon_frow


----------

